# 8x8x12(20cm x20cm x 30cm) exo terra, what can i house?



## desam90 (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a 8x8x12(20cmx20cmx30cm) for a baby crested gecko since i read they dont like bigger spaces in the beginning and might not be able to find there food in a really big enclosure.

ofcourse the guy will not stay small, so what could make a permanent enclosure for such a sized terrarium? 

Thx all!


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Ummm, inverts only really, mantus, small arboreal spiders etc. Thats about it I'm afraid.

Dave


----------



## desam90 (Dec 18, 2013)

what about frogs? i might just sell it after my crested gecko outgrown it wich is probably pretty quickly

or i might just keep it around incase i get a baby again

i think spiders are beautifull but i am scared of them


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

There are some geckos that can live in there perfectly well as long as you can get the thermogradient. I listed some in a newbie thread a while back, worth having a look at!


----------



## desam90 (Dec 18, 2013)

vgorst said:


> There are some geckos that can live in there perfectly well as long as you can get the thermogradient. I listed some in a newbie thread a while back, worth having a look at!


oh wow, sounds good!!

sorry could you link me the thread?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

A different size tank but to give you an idea of species > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/1009674-what-kept-12-x16-x15.html


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

Small type thumbnail dartfrog, Tarantula, Viper gecko (Might be pushing a bit), Giant african land snail (Achatina Fulica, not Achatina Achatina), Mantids, Giant african centipede, Emperor scorpion..


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Far too small for any dart frogs, viper geckos. Only really suitable for some insects and spiders.
Chris


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

chrisperrins78 said:


> Far too small for any dart frogs, viper geckos. Only really suitable for some insects and spiders.
> Chris


Forgot to add that it will be too small for any frogs. They may be small, but they really need their space.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

please dont listen to reptitat about frogs, she thinks keeping them on here own in the smallest enclosure is fine, because she wants one


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Your wasting your breath here Chris.
She has been told elsewhere not to keep frogs in that thing but she isn`t listening.
The scary thing is that she is supposedly training to be a vet.
I doubt that she`d get to keep her vets licence (if she ever gets one) if it was known she was being cruel to animals.

Mike


----------



## chrisperrins78 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have seen the other posts and thought she was just not listening to good advice. Now she is giving the wrong advice to people I felt I had to comment.
Chris


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Reptitat said:


> Small type thumbnail dartfrog, Tarantula, Viper gecko (Might be pushing a bit), Giant african land snail (Achatina Fulica, not Achatina Achatina), Mantids, Giant african centipede, Emperor scorpion..












Please,for the love of God stop giving advice about things you know NOTHING about. It's starting to get on my tits now, somebody could read what you've posted and take it as gospel, especially considering what you're training to be- it's irresponsible and bloody dangerous. You're either relentless in your ignorance and idiocy or you're a troll and everybody knows what happens to them on here.............


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> please dont listen to reptitat about frogs, she thinks keeping them on here own in the smallest enclosure is fine, because she wants one


Frogs DON'T require a huge amount of space if kept alone. And yes, they can be kept alone because I asked about them yesterday to a professional. If you think you know it all, don't bother.

Everyone on the forum are bloody assholes, ignorant know it all's, that god knows if they know anything. This forum is a disgrace.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just because it can "survive" in a small tank doesnt mean that it should be kept in it. 
I am sure a dog could live in a 3 foot box but you wouldnt keep it in one because its not fair. 

A lot of this "assholes" as you so kindly put it have years and years of experience and obviously dont take kindly when people with no experience or knowledge give out stupid advice. 

This is my smallest Fire bellied toad (about an inch) in a 7x7x7ish box. I really cant say this is enough space for it!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Reptitat said:


> Frogs DON'T require a huge amount of space if kept alone. And yes, they can be kept alone because I asked about them yesterday to a professional. If you think you know it all, don't bother.
> 
> Everyone on the forum are bloody assholes, ignorant know it all's, that god knows if they know anything. This forum is a disgrace.


A professional what? Sardine canner? Reptitat, just stop. You are showing all the signs of an internet brat, thinking that if you scream enough, someone on here will tell you that you're right. They won't, because you are not. Just stop.


----------



## Reptitat (Nov 28, 2013)

RhianB87 said:


> Just because it can "survive" in a small tank doesnt mean that it should be kept in it.
> I am sure a dog could live in a 3 foot box but you wouldnt keep it in one because its not fair.
> 
> A lot of this "assholes" as you so kindly put it have years and years of experience and obviously dont take kindly when people with no experience or knowledge give out stupid advice.
> ...


The 'advice' I gave was copied. I have qualifications in all sorts of small animal/reptile care. Don't say I don't have any experience at all because that's bull, and I will laugh so hard at that.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Right... ok if you have experience and qualifications you will know how to look after animals and that you should give them an environment that they are free to show natural behaviours and an animal in a tiny box can't do that.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

are you ten ?


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Reptitat said:


> The 'advice' I gave was copied. I have qualifications in all sorts of small animal/reptile care. Don't say I don't have any experience at all because that's bull, and I will laugh so hard at that.


What qualifications are they then? and which vet school are you at? just curious really as any decent rep vet/professional I know would not recommend keeping a frog in such a small space and especially group animals such as darts, and def wouldn't recommend keeping darts on their own.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if she says a pet shop owner "i will laugh so hard at that"


*this is not a discredit to all pet shop owners, but lets be honest, how many just tell idiots what they want to hear to flog them a pet. this is a girl who recently tried to blame a pet shop owner for not selling her the right set up for her crested gecko, taking no blame for not knowing what a thermostat was, and decided it was the owners fault for not telling her it needed one


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...g-horrible-messages-posts-2.html#post11706149


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

For the 71637283618368th time NO frogs will fit in that viv so i advice you give up on that idea.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

The tortoise traded eight years ago for the bearded dragons thread is also a worry.

For all this time s/he has been kept incorrectly, but of course it was the "reptile specialist's" fault and the vets.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i would like to know who this professional is that rapitat spoke too lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

desam90 said:


> what about frogs? i might just sell it after my crested gecko outgrown it wich is probably pretty quickly
> 
> or i might just keep it around incase i get a baby again
> 
> i think spiders are beautifull but i am scared of them





my_shed said:


> Ummm, inverts only really, mantus, small arboreal spiders etc. Thats about it I'm afraid.
> 
> Dave


the answer was there, plain and simply put in the first reply to your query.


----------

